# Neve e frio - 29/30 Novembro 2010



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 07:03)

Tópico para fotografia e vídeos













----------------------------

Outros imagens:

 Frio e Neve, Barroso e Gerês, 28 de Novembro de 2010
 Neve Covilhã 29-11-2010


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 09:26)

Pampilhosa da Serra 600m


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 09:41)

Covilhã 750m


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 10:12)

Pampilhosa da Serra 600m


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 11:05)

Covilhã 750m


----------



## nipnip (29 Nov 2010 às 12:28)

Loureiro, Peso da Régua (600m)





http://img600.imageshack.us/i/foto0105o.jpg


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 13:52)

Covilhã 750m


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 14:07)




----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 14:35)

http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/2513/dsc00069fe.jpg
ora então ai vai a foto do costume com a bela da data no vidro do carro.





http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/3080/dsc000670.jpg
e uma foto do panorama da minha aldeia


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Nov 2010 às 16:31)

Carrazedo de Montenegro (770m)


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 16:45)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2010*

Gralheira  (1100m)


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2010 às 17:15)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2010*

Campeã IP4 (1000m)


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2010 às 17:16)

Manteigas (800m)






http://weather.no.sapo.pt/


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 17:33)

Arneirós, Lamego (630m)





@Ana Cristina.





@Ana Cristina.


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2010 às 18:01)

Sameiro, Braga  (560m)


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Nov 2010 às 18:39)

Carrazedo de Montenegro (770m):


----------



## tiagom (29 Nov 2010 às 18:47)

Montanha da Penha, Guimarães (600m de altitude)


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2010 às 19:32)

Castro Laboreiro (1000m) e Lamas de Mouro


Boa noite!
Ora, já vi por cá que foi dia de festa em muitos locais... e eu participei numa delas...
Pois, fui até Castro Laboreiro, a cerca de 1000m de altitude, onde, cerca das 14h00 começou a nevar ligeiramente, sendo que pelas 15h00 a neve ligeira transformou-se num belo nevão...Não fiquei para muito mais, pois a estrada começou a desaparecer debaixo de um manto branco, e nunca fiando...

Tirei fotos, vídeos e ainda dei de caras com a estação meteorológica de Lamas de Mouro, com um enquadramento bem bom...
Quando voltar à banda larga, a ver se faço a reportagem mais completa, mas para abrir o apetite, aqui fica...

Começou assim, levezinho...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Carregou um pouco...







E mais...


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2010 às 22:02)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2010*

Tortosendo (600m), a 6 km da Covilhã onde esteve todo o dia a nevar, no centro da vila era água-neve.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Estas foi na zona alta da Covilhã a 800 metros, estádio Santos Pinto com uma bela acumulação 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Roger24 (29 Nov 2010 às 22:10)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2010*

Valhelhas (530m)


----------



## Roger24 (29 Nov 2010 às 22:46)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2010*

Valhelhas (530m)



























prontos vejam que são magnificas e comentem


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Nov 2010 às 22:56)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2010*

Carrazedo de Montenegro (770m)


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2010 às 02:11)

Guarda






@Filipe Pinto






@Filipe Pinto


----------



## bartotaveira (30 Nov 2010 às 10:10)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2010*

Carrazedo de Montenegro


























Agora a teperatura está positiva, esta bela imagem vai começar a desaparecer... 



Fiquem bem.


----------



## tiagom (30 Nov 2010 às 12:32)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2010*

Tentativa de subida para a Serra do Barroso. Estas fotos foram tiradas perto dos 900m de altitude durante a manhã de hoje.

(Só consegui subir a montanha porque tinha correntes de neve - a polícia estava a impedir a passagem devido à forte queda de neve).











Cumprimentos.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2010 às 12:42)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2010*

Neste momento e a partir das webcam's:


Gralheira (1100m)






P.Douradas (1280m)




in facebook de Nunu Guedes Pimenta.












Manteigas (800m)


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2010 às 14:23)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2010*

Ora aqui ficam as fotos da neve nas serras circundantes á minha aldeia.

Serra do açor





Serra da gardunha


----------



## vinc7e (30 Nov 2010 às 16:13)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2010*

Boas,
aqui ficam algumas fotos tiradas na estrada que liga o Campo do Gerês à 
Vila do Gerês.
As fotos foram tiradas a ~750m altura a partir da qual a neve já não me permitiu subir mais


----------

